# Help wanted: wild camping near Kielder dam Northumberland ?



## 116839 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Guys !

We live in Teesside and love venturing up to Northumberland..... we prefer to WILD CAMP than stay at a site.

This weekend we fancied takign in KIELDER DAM.... anyone been up there and stayed wild ? Can anyone suggest somewhere to stay up there, or more to the point, anyone got any experiences from stopping over at Kielder Dam they can pass on to us ?

Cheers Guys !

Oz


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

http://www.visitkielder.com/
Try this site ozmen,click on tourist info then accomodation type on right should give good list of campsites.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Just read your post again :roll: Can't help you with wildcamp,sorry.


----------

